# Lighthouse project



## Angler4138 (May 1, 2016)

This is an intarsia project I've been working on. I need to finish sanding and do the glue up. I think I used red oak, white oak, ash, walnut, lacewood, cherry, and maple.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

That's sweet!


----------



## Wade Fisher (May 22, 2006)

That's nice!


----------



## Angler4138 (May 1, 2016)

Thanks guys. I started on it a couple months ago and didn't like the direction it was going so I put it down for a while. I decided to work on it again this weekend and I think it's headed in the right direction now.


----------

